# elec candles or ??? for guiding people



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to sterr people through my little yard haunt or otherwise outline "safe" areas to walk through. The idea is to encourage them to go all the way through and see everything - but not to walk through randomly between headstones etc. So I want to define pathway somehow. 

My yard is not too big - the whole area I am using is about 350 sq ft. - I thought of buying a bunch of electric candles and defining a path with them but they'd be a hassle to turn on like 100 or so.

Last year I made a feeble attempt at sterring people with a few shepherds crooks and candles/lanterns. The huge amount of traffic I attracted made this kind of futile. People just walked through among the stuff randomly.

Most people are pretty careful but giving them a visual assist is what I am after, even if I end up bulk buying electric candles.

Any ideas?:googly:


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Try a string of Xmas lights fastened to the ground with those tent hook thingies to prevent them from becoming a trip hazard. You can get them in a variety of colors and they're safe for outdoor use. It'll also be easier to turn them on and off and a LOT cheaper than loads of candles


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

d'oh! why didn't I think of that? This is a GREAT idea! thanks!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

It just occured to me, sometimes the most obvious solution is the one you never think of lol
You're welcome!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

If anything, I would recomend rope lights because working with Christmas lights all the time as we have a big display they break easy and with people walking through your bound to have someone step on it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have the same problem. I really don't want the pathway lights to compete with the haunt lighting. Last year I had hoped letting the lawn grow and then mowing a path would work, it didn't.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

well... I think the christmas lights, but those ones that are all orange you see this time of year, might work. I think rope light might be too bright and also detract from the authenticity of the look. But thanks, and keep thinking everyone!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems like I have seen the yellow police tape but with skull and cross bones on it. Not sure where I seen it though or the cost.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Seems like I have seen the yellow police tape but with skull and cross bones on it. Not sure where I seen it though or the cost.


I think I saw that at Spirit last year, but you might try any of those places that only open up at Halloween. I really don't remember the price, though.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Oriental trading has something they call Halloween fright tape.
20ft by 3 inches wide, $2.95
http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=main

I'll keep looking---


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember WallMart having the tape.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yellow tape with a small sign "warning stay on path" or something like that.

Tour guide? My Mom would lead the kids through because most of them didn't want to walk through my lame yard. She was dressed in a simple, black witch costume.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

after much thought, I decided that the xmas lights on the ground are too much hassle and give off too much light. It WAS a great idea though!

So I'm pouring wood chips on top of the grass to define a path, and lining it with more of my IKEA lanterns on shepherds crooks, and pumpkins.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darn, I was just going to suggest electric fences, o-well, maybe next year.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

they do sell halloween rope lights. I used some black rope lights to outline my throne steps. Did nt want the kids falling off so needed some lights to guide them. So I know they have black ones...

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

and

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

What we do is just use 1x2s cut to small stakes and just attach old rope to it... It works well and we've used it for the past 2 years... It also looks good and is quite cheap!

Here's a pic I found that you can see some of the rope...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/Cemetery/random_night_2.jpg

Hope you get everything worked out!
.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was in ACE Hardware today an seen 1000 ft of 3 inch caution tape (yellow) for $12.00.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

How About 12"x6" Piece Of Board With A Skelly Hand Painted On Them Pointing The Way, Put Them Near A Lights You Have Marking The Way----or You Could Make A Stencel And Paint Foot Tracks On Your Path, use contractors marking paint,comes in orange,white ,blue, yellow and i would put out a simple sign at the begining stating to your victums to stay in the path


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I was also going to give my 2 cents in the rope lighting idea...I use it every year. I usually use purple rope lighting so it's not so bright as to take away from the haunt but yet clearly defines a pathway. And being on the ground, it gives the feel of still wondering through a graveyard - including the people in the scene as opposed to the people becoming outsiders viewing the haunt.

But I do like Front Yard Fright's idea of stakes and rope - it clearly designates the path you want them to follow and stay on.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Oriental trading has something they call Halloween fright tape.
> 20ft by 3 inches wide, $2.95
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=main
> 
> I'll keep looking---


http://www.orientaltrading.com/browse/largeImage.jsp?image=25_4439.jpg


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I used the purple christmas style lights pegged to the ground. They didn't give off too much light, didn't get stepped on if placed carefully (or maybe just lucky...), and lit the path quite well. I got them for $1 a box (about 15 feet or so) at a dollar store in Canada.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Mr.C, I hate to say it, but I've found that the only effective method of directing people through a cemetery or haunt, is by using cemetery fence in the cemetery, and leaving a strictly one way path thru the haunt itself. No matter how obvious you make the pathways with lighting, some boob always steps over to get a closer look, and/or touch.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

well, I won't mind if they venture off to look. My new plan will just give them a guide and some cohesion. Before it was one entrance which doubled as the exit, and the path to take was not obvious. Therefore a lot of people just piling into a dead end and wandering around.

Now there will be an entry gate and an exit gate, and a wood chip path linking them, and the "main" graveyard will be off to one side between the fence and the path.

Here's last year's plan...
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f255/meestercranky/2006.jpg

and here's this years.
http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/07-setup.html


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

as you see from the link above I've rearranged my Halloween site and am beginning the updates for this year... half the fun I had last year was putting the pics and info up!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

They make a flourescent paint that you could simply spray on the grass, maybe with an arrow, that could show the way. Add some black lights along the way and that would work. The grass won't be harmed and you can cut it within the week, depending on your climate. 
GW


----------

